
MonoPerfCap: Human Performance Capture from Monocular Video - McKayDavis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg0Zaiarlpk
======
McKayDavis
Project page: [http://gvv.mpi-
inf.mpg.de/projects/wxu/MonoPerfCap/](http://gvv.mpi-
inf.mpg.de/projects/wxu/MonoPerfCap/)

